# Requested CB recipe



## shooterrick (Mar 15, 2009)

Bassman was tryin to find this for a friend so here it is.



 *Shooters’ Canadian Bacon Dry Cure Recipe*
1 TBS Morton’s Tender Quick per pound of *trimmed* meat
1 tsp Raw Sugar per pound of meat  

Mix and combine well with the above cure.  Remember that all must be used on each cut to ensure the proper and safe amount of cure*. If multiple meat cuts are used it must be mixed for each individual cut.*

Mix the following per pound of trimmed meat. 
1/4 tsp Cayenne Pepper
1 tsp Basil dried
1 tsp Onion Powder
1 tsp Garlic Powder
1 tsp Hungarian Paprika 
1 tsp Course Black Pepper

Rub meat well with mixture and place in zip lock bag. Any remaining rub left behind should be scraped into bag.  Place bag in refrigerator turning bag over daily. The temperature of your refrigerator should be below 40 degrees but above 33 degrees.  The meat will feel firm when cured.  Remove meat from bag after curing, rinse, and place uncovered in refrigerator overnight or until dry.  Fry a thin center cut slice and if to salty rinse again in cold water for 1-2 hrs, changing water every 20 minutes.  A few quartered raw potatoes in the water will absorb salt quickly.  Dry again and smoke to internal temp of 140.  *You must cook before serving.*

Note:  If you smoke to an internal temp of 160 you may eat uncooked. You may glaze during the smoking process with honey, mustard, or maple syrup, if desired.  

*Curing times:*
You should figure 1 day cure time per ¼ inch from center of meat out.  In other words measure the total thickness of the meat and divide by 2.  Divide this result by 0.25.  The result of this is the minimum number of days suggested to cure.


----------



## bassman (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks Rick.  I saved it in my files.  Maybe I won't lose it again.


----------

